# New Member in Watkinsville, Georgia



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ryan!


----------



## kitkat (May 23, 2015)

Welcome. Welcome, Welcome !


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Lots of beeks from GA on BeeSource, you'll be able to get LOCAL info. Good luck with your bees next year.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Ryan. Good luck to you as you get started!


----------



## Dave H (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome Ryan. A good resource in our area is the Eastern Piedmont Beekeepers Assoc. They meet at 7:00 on the first Monday of the month at the UGA farm 1221 Hog Mountain Rd.
Regardz, Dave H


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Welcome to BS! As stated, GA is well represented here. In addition to the local club, I would recommend joining the GA Beekeepers Association and if you can try to attend the Young Harris Beekeeping Institute held every May (but fills up long before).


----------



## rwoodworth98 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I am happy to hear from everyone and especially the Georgia Beekeepers.


----------



## rwoodworth98 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Dave. I will w look into joining the Eastern Beekeepers Assoc.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Dave H said:


> They meet at 7:00 on the first Monday of the month at the UGA farm 1221 Hog Mountain Rd.


They have been at a different location for the past couple of years. If you decide to check them out...I believe they now meet at 1420 Experiment Station Rd in Watkinsville.
They are a good group.


----------



## BeeArtApiary (Nov 16, 2015)

rwoodworth98 said:


> Hello my name is Ryan and I am a new Bee Keeper in Watkinsville, GA. I became interested in Beekeeping this summer and began researching and watching every video I could find. I am looking to have 2 hives when spring comes around one of Italians and Russians. I am excited to be apart of this community and cannot wait to begin!


Hi Ryan, Welcome to beekeeping. My name is Jim. I am also in Watkinsville, GA. I've been beekeeping for a while so if I can help you in any way just let me know. I'm overwintering 12 hives here in town this winter. I've read and followed Beesource for a long time and decided to finally sign up when I saw Watkinsville pop up in my article scan. I also suggest that you attend the Eastern Piedmont Beekeepers Association meetings. You don't have to join to attend and you aren't required to have bees to attend either. Everyone interested in bees is welcome. The meeting are the 1st Monday of each month at 7:00PM at the J. Phil Campbell Sr. Research and Education Center in Watkinsville GA off Experiment Station Rd.


----------



## rwoodworth98 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jim,
It is great to know of other beekeepers in the area. I am a beginner, but am very eager to learn. Does the Eastern Piedmont Beekeepers Association meet in December? I would love to go to a meeting. Also, I have been researching different places to purchase a couple of nucs in Georgia (I would like to be as local as possible). Do you know of any local places to buy local?


----------

